# What sounds do your maltese make??



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tiny Tina makes chimpanzee sounds.... I am thinking she may be part monkey!!! Babinka doesnt make any weird sounds and Peppino sounds like chewbacca from Starwars!!! Babinka just looks like a canadian goose when she streches out her neck and opens her beak at the vets :HistericalSmiley: Oh and my cat peach sounds like a chicken clucking when jumping up on the bed!!

how bout you guys what sounds do your kids make???


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I call Sammy 'Gizmo' often, as sometimes he sounds just like him lol.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that Bella isn't the only one who makes monkey noises. When we are in the car she sounds like a hyperventilating monkey.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo coos like a baby and he also has those Star Wars sounds LOL


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe sounds like a monkey too... when we are in the car and I am parking she gets overly excited and sounds just like a monkey.

Summer makes the cutest sounds when I am massaging her and giving her a bath. It like she is in heaven. The girl loves her massages!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel doesn't make sounds except when barking, and it is the highest shrillest bark that I've ever heard! Dewey doesn't make sounds either, except when barking, and it sounds like someone pounding on a cymbal non stop!!! The .yorkies both coo , and kind of deep sounding grumble!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sometimes I think Finnegan is a hound dog because he does this long, drawn out howling. Phoebe whines like a first grader when my husband is eating a snack and she wants some of it. My husband thinks Griffin sounds like Stitch from "Lilo and Stitch".


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy is a very vocal dog!!! She does the cutest yawn noise and I can't even begin to describe it I have got to try and catch it on video one day!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She sounds like a wounded goose when she reverse sneezes. She groans and makes moaning sound when she stretches in the morning or when she changes positions during the night. Before she got comfortable riding in the car, she sounded like a hyena...She snores at night and also makes the chewbaca sound...so I guess she's normal after all. Sometimes the sounds worried me, but I've gotten used to them.*


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought my Lily was the only one that made monkey noises. Addie and Jack both do a singing howl to each other. It makes me think of twins talking to each other, need to video it. Jack does the very high pitched angry bark. Addie does a very cute woo, woo back to me when she's happy to see me. Aren't Maltese just the cutest?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace makes a lot of sounds.... She does chimpanzee sounds... 

She does "dead goose" whines

She "chirps" like a cat (when they see a bird)

Other sounds that are hard to describe... sometimes it's like she swallowed a squeak toy


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

The only sound Daisy makes is a big squeak when she yawns.

Max used to make little cooing sounds when he was a puppy. I miss it.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Jasper used to moo like a cow when he was really upset. Callie does Arrrrrrr thing like a pirate. She also does a chirping sound like a bird


----------

